# Non-compressible torso hemorrhage



## Devildoc (Mar 22, 2019)

Pretty good stuff.  Not for nothing, I knew Mark (Shapiro) when he was a trauma surgeon at Duke.  Stand-up guy, never served but is very pro-military and military medicine.

Podcast Episode 46: Bleeding in the Box: Non-Compressible Torso Hemorrhage with Dr. Mark Shapiro


----------



## Gunz (Apr 9, 2019)

Amazing stuff. Abdominal tourniquets, balloon catheters up the femoral artery, all before the evac hospital. If only...

I got tossed on a Huey with battle dressings and a shot of morphine.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 9, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Amazing stuff. Abdominal tourniquets, balloon catheters up the femoral artery, all before the evac hospital. If only...
> 
> I got tossed on a Huey with battle dressings and a shot of morphine.



What we have now we would not have if it were not for the Vietnam War. And in Vietnam, those lessons we learned on the battlefields in Korea. Each generation before paves it forward.


----------

